# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор конфигурации компьютера до 35000 рублей

## Vanta1A

Доброе время суток.
  Помогите, пожалуйста, собрать игровой комп без жесткого диска и привода
  Бюджет: 30-35 тыс. руб.
  Магазин: ДНС Самара
  Разрешение монитора: 1920x1080
  Планируется разгон и в будущем (через год-два) SLI/Crossfire, следущая замена системного блока будет нескоро.
  Шум не особо важен, особенно шум под нагрузкой.

Процессор: 5-2500K
Память: Kingston 4GB
Корпус: Fulltower ATX AeroCool XPredator, white или CoolerMaster HAF 932 Black
БП: Chieftec [APS-850C] или Chieftec [BPS-750C] или OCZ Fatal1ty Gamer Series 750W
Кулер: DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm или IceHammer IH-4600/4600N или IceHammer IH-2TOWERS или Scythe Mugen 3 или Scythe Yasya или Thermalright HR-02 Macho, подскажите оптимальный по соотношению цена/качество
В качестве видеокарты рассматриваю GTX560Ti, GTX570, HD6950
Как вариант взять референсную вроде HIS AMD Radeon HD6950 2048MB и прошить/разогнать ее до 6970
Материнскую плату хотелось бы на Z68, возможно Gigabyte LGA1155 GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 или ASUS LGA1155 P8Z68-V
Буду рад всем советам и комментариям.

----------

